# Mosaic House - October 2012



## steve2109 (Oct 14, 2012)

This place is crazy, the detail gone into the decorations in the hall and lounge are immense, Would love to know why it was never finished. Looks like there has been a nasty fire upstairs as well, was a really enjoyable explore and I hope you enjoy my take on it....


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice set Steve, good to see some different shots too :thumbs:


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice touch with your user name/initials 

It was pitch black in the main room for us so we could only see what the torch was pointing at, you had some natural light so I bet that made for a better experience. The photos came out well in there, best I've seen.


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 14, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Nice touch with your user name/initials
> 
> It was pitch black in the main room for us so we could only see what the torch was pointing at, you had some natural light so I bet that made for a better experience. The photos came out well in there, best I've seen.



Thanks mate, had a bit of natural light to play with coupled with a tripod and long exposures !!


----------



## abel101 (Oct 14, 2012)

fantastic set here, alot more been brought in from the sheds and used around the house, shame the chairs gone near the front door though 
Still looks in good condition since my visit with UE-OMJ saying that 

top stuff!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice to see the site again,great photos.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice to see this place again. I don't know if its me but you have to wonder why someone would put so much effort into a property like this and let it go to pieces. Even after a fire wouldn't you build it bigger and better?


----------



## Wakey Lad (Oct 14, 2012)

Thats mental! Like it - Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bones out (Oct 14, 2012)

Well check this place out, forgot all about this one 

Very nicely captured guys... Need a peek myself now, no excuses.....


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 15, 2012)

This place is amazing,would love to see it. Fantastic pic, best ive seen of it


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 16, 2012)

Never get over the craziness of this place. The whole thing looks like a magic eye: I reckon if you put your nose on the wall and went cross eyed, you'd see a dolphin!
Fantastic shots, cheers for sharing


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 16, 2012)

what a cracking place and great shots of it


----------



## night crawler (Oct 16, 2012)

could well have ran out of money to finish the place off, but so weird just leaving it like that or maybe it never had planning permission.


----------



## demerara (Nov 9, 2012)

This is a bizarre place. The islamic mosaic and geometry is mysterious......


----------

